# whats this orchid?



## aquaman64 (Jan 2, 2014)

hi,
Can anyone name this orchid please?

thanks 
Mark


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a pretty hard one to identify, but I think it's 

Invisiblium wearzthepicturatum.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 3, 2014)

Lordoftheswarms said:


> That's a pretty hard one to identify, but I think it's
> 
> Invisiblium wearzthepicturatum.



I would have to disagree. I'm pretty sure that's
Failurianum uploadicus


----------



## Secundino (Jan 3, 2014)

_Plainia nonsensii._
But a nice one!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 3, 2014)

As usual with orchids, it depends on whose taxonomy you follow. Always a fight over naming rights for such a remarkable new species.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

A new variety of this species is being reported from China. 

BTW, you have to use a 2nd party site like flkr or Photobucket and copy and paste the photos here.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2014)

Impressive!!! I love those white petals and sepals!!! I love the spotless pouch and the immaculate staminoide ! But the white background is not the best choice for such a nice bloom.

(Aren't we funny?)


----------



## limuhead (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely an alba!
Never seen one like that before...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

Come back!!


----------



## Dido (Jan 4, 2014)

Our Friend will love this alba. 

Hope his list works on that one


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2014)

Isn't this the elusive "ghost orchid"?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another thing I enjoy about this forum....the excellent sense of humor!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Another thing I enjoy about this forum....the excellent sense of humor!



aquaman64 thought so too.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 6, 2014)

NYEric said:


> aquaman64 thought so too.



Are you being facetious?

I really wanted to see the mystery orchid.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm hoping we didn't scare him away.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I'm hoping we didn't scare him away.


I agree. We are not laughing at him, just taking advantage of a missing photo.


----------



## iwillard (May 22, 2014)

This thread ought to be sticky for "don't eat and read".:rollhappy:

Almost choked on blueberry.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 11, 2015)

You guys have too much time on your hands...

... go get some more plants!


----------

